# What the...?



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

* * *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck with your book!

I'll check it out.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, Colin! Had to chuckle at your author bio -- can definitely relate. After stints in physiotherapy, computer programming, and international relations work, want nothing more than to get back to the Colorado mountains to write.  

Just downloaded Book I of the Ossard Trilogy -- looks fascinating.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

bmagnarella said:


> Thanks, Colin! Had to chuckle at your author bio -- can definitely relate. After stints in physiotherapy, computer programming, and international relations work, want nothing more than to get back to the Colorado mountains to write.
> 
> Just downloaded Book I of the Ossard Trilogy -- looks fascinating.
> 
> ...


Hi Brad, thanks for trying out Ossard. The last few weeks have been very busy, so I've only now had a chance to see your post.

As for the collage of backgrounds we both sport, that's all good fodder for writing!


----------



## 36story (Sep 20, 2011)

I like this book


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, 36story!

Book II should be out in December **fingers crossed**


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Book II coming December 2011!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Book II still coming in December!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup, Book II still on schedule for December 2011 release!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

It's now official: Book II to be released December 15th!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds just a bit like THX 1138.  Any inspiration from that?


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good one, and original too! Always a great combination!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, Tamara!  Really like your blurb for Perilous!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice review on Goodreads this week


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

After a bit of a work/play hiatus, I'm sitting down to Book III.

Get 'er done!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Taxes done... back to work


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Just returned from a 4 week, 486 mile backpacking trip down the Colorado Trail.

Amazing how a bit of walking clears the mind.

That said, I am completing my rewrite of Book III, Final Passage, and will send it off for editing later this month. If all goes well, we're looking at an October release.

Yay!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm pumped!

Book III due for release later this month!!


----------



## Mihai (Oct 1, 2012)

Verry nice book!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, Mihai!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, free all week long!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Still free!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

In preparation for the holidays, planning to release The Prisoner and the Sun as one big, fat trilogy!

Stay tuned...


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

All-in-one will be out in mid-January, at the latest...


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 2013!!!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Free!!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Still free!!


----------

